# Hooch & Demi today ~ April 16/08



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

They are beautiful! What a nice pic of the two of them.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

and I am not quite sure where the hair came from?! almost like they have grown coat overnight!!!!! lmao


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

GREAT picture! Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

dere dey is!!!!!! They look soo much like Sawyer it isn't funny.... esp. Hooch. Is he actually taller than Demi... or is it perspective at play?


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

They are gorgeous!!!! I love their stocky legs. And such cute faces.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They are both gorgeous and you can clearly see that one is a female and the other one a male!.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, Heather, they look GREAT!!! I love their little bibs... their coats are going to be absolutely gorgeous!! And their experssions are so sweet!! Should they go missing, I see no reason why you'd want to check NJ! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Wow, Heather, they look GREAT!!! I love their little bibs... their coats are going to be absolutely gorgeous!! And their experssions are so sweet!! Should they go missing, I see no reason why you'd want to check NJ!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


::lol: Now Julie, I am sure you wouldn't be involved in puppy-napping!!!! :wavey:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> dere dey is!!!!!! They look soo much like Sawyer it isn't funny.... esp. Hooch. Is he actually taller than Demi... or is it perspective at play?


He is taller a bit than Demi, although he could have his paws on a larger rock in that pic!!!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Gorgeous! WOW!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

tell me again... _"why"_ don't you live closer????


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

What a beautiful pair! I love Hooch's doggy lips.. they're so cute. :heartbeat


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> tell me again... _"why"_ don't you live closer????


the house next door is for sale!!!!!!!!!!!:curtain:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

arcane said:


> the house next door is for sale!!!!!!!!!!!:curtain:


oooooohhh!!!! Can we say "howdy neighbour" :311hi-thu


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> oooooohhh!!!! Can we say "howdy neighbour" :311hi-thu


:bowrofl::greenboun that would be wonderful! then I could hire you to doggie sit and I could go sit on the beach for a week of Pina Coladas!!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

HEHEHE... I'd love to keep house for a week and let the kids play and play!!!!

honestly tho... we'll have to try and get together someday to let them see each other again!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> HEHEHE... I'd love to keep house for a week and let the kids play and play!!!!
> 
> honestly tho... we'll have to try and get together someday to let them see each other again!!


I am thinking of a "back" puppy reunion" for later in the summer, that way we can all kick back and let the doggies play and maybe even if there are any brave souls, you can ride the horses!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

they are beautiful & have gotten SO big!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

They are so beautiful! They both have such wonderful expressions!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

arcane said:


> I am thinking of a "back" puppy reunion" for later in the summer, that way we can all kick back and let the doggies play and maybe even if there are any brave souls, you can ride the horses!


:You_Rock_:thanks::greenboun:woot2::banana::hyper::cavalry::eclipsee_:drummer::artydude

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

arcane said:


> ::lol: Now Julie, I am sure you wouldn't be involved in puppy-napping!!!! :wavey:


Of course I wouldn't!! :uhoh: That's why I say you have no reason to check NJ!! 

Oh, by the way, did I mention I'm planning on taking in 2 early adolescent puppies?? I think I will name them them Lemmy and Mooch! Any resemblance they may have to your two is strictly coincidental!  :

Julie and Jersey (on the hunt for a safe-house :curtain


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Of course I wouldn't!! :uhoh: That's why I say you have no reason to check NJ!!
> 
> Oh, by the way, did I mention I'm planning on taking in 2 early adolescent puppies?? I think I will name them them Lemmy and Mooch! Any resemblance they may have to your two is strictly coincidental!  :
> 
> Julie and Jersey (on the hunt for a safe-house :curtain


you are just tooo funnny!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

They are absolutley stunning!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> :You_Rock_:thanks::greenboun:woot2::banana::hyper::cavalry::eclipsee_:drummer::artydude
> 
> OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :


 
You're not excited are you Sandra??

Great photos of the Arcane kids


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Of course I wouldn't!! :uhoh: That's why I say you have no reason to check NJ!!
> 
> Oh, by the way, did I mention I'm planning on taking in 2 early adolescent puppies?? I think I will name them them Lemmy and Mooch! Any resemblance they may have to your two is strictly coincidental!  :
> 
> Julie and Jersey (on the hunt for a safe-house :curtain


omgosh I nearly spit out my drink when I read Lemmy and Mooch!!!!!! :bowrofl:

Fran... nah!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

What gorgeous GR's they are growing up to be! Love the photo.




Jersey's Mom said:


> Of course I wouldn't!! :uhoh: That's why I say you have no reason to check NJ!!
> 
> Oh, by the way, did I mention I'm planning on taking in 2 early adolescent puppies?? I think I will name them them Lemmy and Mooch! Any resemblance they may have to your two is strictly coincidental!  :
> 
> Julie and Jersey (on the hunt for a safe-house :curtain


 
ROTFL!!!!!


Tiffany


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They make a gorgeous looking pair. I think they both want to be on the other side of that chain link. :


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> They make a gorgeous looking pair. I think they both want to be on the other side of that chain link. :


then they would be in with the BIG kids!!! and they'd be running for the hills QUICK!!!!! : I was in the big dog yard, trying to get new photos of Groomed Boston!!! pretty hard when they are all up my BUTT!:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh keeeeep trying Heather.... we needs ta see our man!!!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

The Hooch is a stujnning looking specimem kind of like his name sake. ROFLMBO


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> The Hooch is a stujnning looking specimem kind of like his name sake. ROFLMBO


Oh How did I know that post was coming!!!!! lmao ::

hope your doing well Hooch...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Their sooo cute Heather...I bet Hooch is proud of the other Hooch!


----------



## iloveLily (Mar 24, 2008)

They are so cute! Demi and Lily look so much alike! Thanks for sharing this great picture!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

*WOW!!! What beautiful pups you have there!! Love the expressive faces *


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

iloveLily said:


> They are so cute! Demi and Lily look so much alike! Thanks for sharing this great picture!


ahh there is Miss Lily! :smooch: she reminds me alot of MOMMY! smooches!!!


----------

